# Muscle Milk- Protein Shakes



## david (Jul 22, 2002)

I was just introduced to a product called Muscle Milk's Root Beer Float (by Cytodyne) and it wasn't too bad.  So if you have that sugar -sweet craving (I don't) or Donut Craving, then you might want to check it out.  Most nutrition stores will give a sample if their kind of nice.  (But not GNC)

Check it out and let me know what you thought.  Or check it out on line.

http://216.71.215.59/cytosportmusclemilk.html


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 23, 2002)

No samples at my store and good advice!

My customers love this product for taste and quality!  The Banana Creme outsells the Root Beer 3 to 1 however! 

DP


----------



## david (Jul 23, 2002)

Banana Creme?  I guess I'll give it a shot.  Samples rule!  I guess I'm fortunate!


----------



## MONSTER4X4 (Jul 23, 2002)

Not made by Cytodyne...made by Cytosport.  I don't think these are the same company, but I've been wrong before.  Regardless, isn't it kinda high in fat??  If I remember right 50% of the calories in this stuff come from fat.  Not sure whether it's good fat or bad.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 23, 2002)

That is super high in fat for a protein shake.


----------



## david (Jul 23, 2002)

I forget.  I leave that one for Dr. Pain whether it's good fat or bad fat.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 23, 2002)

Most of the time fat in powders sat. fat


----------



## Mudge (Jul 23, 2002)

Wow, that is a ton of fat indeed.


----------



## MONSTER4X4 (Jul 24, 2002)

This stuff has 348 cals, 18g fat(8g saturated), 12g carbs, 32g protien.  The protien is from micellar casein, whey concentrate, whey isolate, whey peptides and bovine colostrum.  The fat is from canola oil, medium chain triglycerides and vegetable oil.  It has 3mg of cholesterol per serving.  Might be a good shake to take before bed.


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2002)

But they didn't break down the amounts  of oils of each?  MCT is somewhat OK, but the vegetable and canola does not sound good.  I'll stick to my NitroTech and Micellean!


----------



## MONSTER4X4 (Jul 24, 2002)

The order of the ingredients on the label (which is usually the largest constituent to the smallest) is Canola oil, Betapol (long chain vegetable oil), and MCTs.


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2002)

then that is TERRIBLE!!!!

Gopro!  Where are you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MONSTER4X4 (Jul 24, 2002)

Thats just the order of the fat blend.  Heck, I'll just post the ingredients in the stuff:

Ingredients: EVOPRO(TM) Our Custom Evaluation based protein, peptide, and amino acid matrix, designed to closely reflect the nitrogen components and ratios found in human mother's milk (Micellar Alpha and Beta Casiens and Cassienates, Whey concentrates, rich in Alpha-Lactalbumin, Whey Isolates, Whey Peptides, Purified Bovine Colostrum Extract rich in Secretory IgA and IGF-1, Glutamine Peptides, L-Taurine, Lactofemin). LEANLIPIDES(TM) Lipid complex selected for thermogenic and unique energy properties (Canola Oil, BETAPOL (TM) [Enzyme Engineered Polyunsaturated Long-Chain Vegetable Oils] MCT's, L-Carnitine), Maltodextrin, CYTOVITE I(TM), Vitamin and Mineral premix consisting of (Vitamin A acetate, cholecalciferol, d-alpha-tocopherol acetate, ascorbic acid, folate, thiamine monohydrate, riboflavin, niacinamide, pyrodoxine HCL, cyanocobalamine, biotin, pantothenic acid, di-calcium phosphate, potassium iodide, potassium chloride, ferrous fumerate, magnesium oxide, copper gluconate, and zinc oxide), gum arabic, ENDOCREATINE (TM) our proprietary, patent pending endogenous creatine precursor (Glycocyamine, betaine anhydrous, SAMe [S-Andenosylmethionine]), Natural and Artificial flavors, lecithin, sucralose.


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, it certainly has a lot of stuff in it!  I hope the company didn't miss anything!


----------



## GYM GURU (Jul 24, 2002)

Mon4x4..did you type all that stuff in or did you scan it.


----------



## MONSTER4X4 (Jul 24, 2002)

Cut and paste is a beautiful thing...yup, sure is.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I'll stick to my NitroTech and Micellean!




Stay far away from the nitrocrap. Way to expensive and It isnt even that good go get 100% whey protien from Opt. Nutrition


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2002)

Bigss!  You better back that up with some good evidence!

Optimum Nutrition.  What is their product line?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 24, 2002)

Where should I start David

First: Price

Price for 2 pound Container At Muscle Master
 (Can use any supp. store)

Nitro Tech 32.95  
Optimum Nutrition  12.95

Cost per gram of protein
NT .051
ON.019

Now lets see why Muscle Tech says why their product is so good

Each serving of NITRO-Tech contains an exclusive blend of whey protein including whey peptides and 97 percent whey protein isolate. NITRO-Tech also contains a complex of ingredients, designed to stimulate insulin secretion and increase insulin sensitivity; and a complex of ingredients designed to stimulate nitric oxide production and increase blood flow. NITRO-Tech also contains a glutamine blend and N-acetyl-cysteine. These three trademarked complexes combined with the perfect nutritional breakdown help make NITRO-Tech ideal for anyone wanting to build muscle and lose fat

Now after reading that I saw the bs with things not needed
First is there " complex of ingredients, designed to stimulate insulin secretion and increase insulin sensitivity" It isnt even used. It is better needed for creatine transport. Second N-acetyl-cysteine is not need because it is make by other amino acids.

Also there propargranda
"24 Times Better than Whey!
 Helps Reduce Fat!
 Increase Lean Muscle Mass!
 Increase strength!"

See the Pic for more lies.

I hope this is enough for you Dave


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

Very interesting Bigss.  Now who really wrote this?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 25, 2002)

I did  but I got some of the Nirtotech site. i become decicated when people are being screwed by muscletech


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

Now-Now Bigss, let's be nice to Hydroxycut!   How does your OP taste?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 25, 2002)

100 % choc. taste good. I have tryed choc mint it i ok but u get sick of the flavor after awhile. I know it tastes 100x better than choc. nitrotech

Hydroxycut is decent but the marketing they do for it is insane.


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

So, your more mad at the marketing too and the power of Musletech as well.  I think they have the most gorgeous model!  Rachel Moore of course!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 25, 2002)

yes u could but there produvcts are not superior compared to any other major supple line


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

agreed.


----------



## twarrior (Jul 25, 2002)

I used the Cell-Tech/Nitro Tech  stack (without hydroxycut) and lost 8 pounds of fat and put on 12 lbs of lean muscle in 8 weeks.  I've also used Designer Whey, Prolab, EAS and right now I'm using Optimum 100% whey. I haven't had the same results or close from any of the other products.  I agree MuscleTech has a whole lot of hype and advertising, but until I find a better product, I still consider that the best one for me.  I did have a problem with the Cell-Tech giving me cramps and the runs though.


----------



## Scream'n (Jul 25, 2002)

The best tasting stuff on the planet is by Next Proteins called Glycerlean.  The flavors are Malted Muscles, ChocoLats, VanillaLean, and AbsBerry.  I've had the Choco and Malted.  Malted Muscles are the shit.  I could drink that stuff all day long!!!!  

On a performance standpoint it's suppoosed to be time released giving you 8 hours of protein availability in the body.  3X a day will cover ya for 24 Hrs.  I'm cutting right now so I don't know about any crazy gains!  I haven't lost any size yet though.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by twarrior *_
> I used the Cell-Tech/Nitro Tech  stack (without hydroxycut) and lost 8 pounds of fat and put on 12 lbs of lean muscle in 8 weeks.   I haven't had the same results or close from any of the other products.  I agree MuscleTech has a whole lot of hype and advertising, but until I find a better product, I still consider that the best one for me.



That sound like an ad to me. How was your diet at that time? weight training? Cardio? Also if a person thinks they are going to get big off of something the mind will trick it to do so. I am sorry I do not really believe that the supplements resulted in your muscle gains and fat loss compared to your hard work and time in which you put in.


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

not everyone is the same though Bigss...........


----------



## twarrior (Jul 27, 2002)

I tried the Glycerlean (Chocolate) and that had positive results as well. It just always clumped up on me so I switch to optimum.  

   As far as the Cell/Nitro Tech. It may sound like an add but I sure didn't get paid for it. I also haven't used it for for the last 4 months either as the cost is prohibitive.  As for the diet, it was a lot more fat/carb food (Chinese&Korean all you can eat buffets), as well as pizza's and subs.  I really wasn't paying too much attention to the diet. I ate what I wanted but made sure I drank my protein/creatine once upon rising and once after workout. I haven't made the same gains since.  I was doing cardio for 20-30 minutes 5x a week then also. No I do cardio 2x a week for  30 minutes (varying speeds), and I do my weighted upward crunches.  The oinly thing I've notice in the last 6-8 weeks is that I am getting a bloated look. Not sure what it's from, but I'm not losing any stomach fat either.  I think I just need to roll it around to my butt!!!


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

Are we stil using the carbs /fats in your diet?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

I believe any protien and creatine combo would have the same results from your increase and cals and the cutting effect from cardio


----------



## twarrior (Jul 28, 2002)

I don't worry about fat's too much since I cut carbs to 80g and below for 3 days then 200-230 every third day. It's like I have these last 3-4 stubborn pound of fat right on my stomach that refuse to go away. I was thinking about trying a thermogenic. I tried xenadrine but it gave me heart palpitaions and nausea. Looking for something else.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

I think you should try an Ma Huang free thermogenic. When choosing one I do not a buy chitosan. It is a waste of money.
Also increase in calcium also can result in weight loss.
There is this thermo cocktail that my friend used to get cut for summer. I find out that it was and i post it


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

I hear that some of the Chitosan, you have to take 10 or so at one time... simply ridiculous and a waste of money!


----------



## twarrior (Jul 28, 2002)

If you get the recipe, let me know. I was thinking about Hydroxycut or Thermicore from Met-Rx.  I read a review somewhere that Thermicore was the safest and still produced results.


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

why don't you try VPX's Clenbuterx liquid form.  Very powerful-very potent.  www.vpxsports.com


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

Hydroxycut  is the same thing as xendrine I wouldnt take it. My friend is coming over to watch the race to day he should be here in a bit.


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

alrighty then!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

Here it is. He got it out of some muscle mag.

green tea extract  60mg 2x a day
Forskolin  50mg real forskolin (no herb) 2 times a day
Calcium  1000mg
Tyrosine 2000 to 4000mg in morning
fisetin    10 mg 3x a day


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

although common, but for what product are you suggtesting here.  We all know sublingual form is better than pill form as it moves through your body quicker.  BTW, VPX reformulated thier product wt/ the jitters as well!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

The stasck he taking has no jitter also because it has no epherda or large dose of caffine in it


----------



## twarrior (Jul 28, 2002)

Where does he pick all these up??? Are they common items in a nutrition shop or are these all contained in a pill somewhere??


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

Get gets them from a health food store and shop.
 Really I think a person needs it the green tea extract and forskilin . Also what helps is adding hot items like red peeper flakes because it reaise your meta.


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

Are you talking about a homemade Remedy?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

It aint homeade. There has been tons of research related to spicy foods and meteablisim


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

It may be slightly effective but I'll stick to the VPX products for energy but as for the Cayenne peppers and ginger, I'll simply add that tom my meal preperations!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

To each there own Dave.
I order a sample of your miracle tonic you have been talking about all day. It has no epherda so I see how it goes.


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

OK Bigss, no problem (PS.  I'm back online again striving for a 1K!)


----------



## LAM (Aug 5, 2002)

MCT's are not metabolized the same as long chain triglycerides.  Medium chain triglycerides are easily hydrolyzed in the intestines and the fatty acids are transported directly to the liver via the portal venous system, in contrast to long-chain fatty acids (LCFAs), which are incorporated into chylomicrons for transport through the lymphatic system or peripheral circulation. Medium chain fatty acids (MCFAs) do not require carnitine to cross the double mitochondrial membrane of the hepatocyte, thus they quickly enter the mitochondria and undergo rapid beta-oxidation, whereas most LCFAs are packaged into triglycerides in the hepatocyte.

In english they are oxidized for energy by the mitochondria very easily and far more less likely to be stored as fat as the longer chained triglycerides...


----------

